# Multiple questions..(training 'drop it' during fetch, digging issues...)



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just need help with a few things..

I am having trouble with the "drop it" command pertaining to playing fetch. In the house he is fine and does it well. if he gets something he's not supposed to which is rare, but he listens then. It's really only with fetch with a ball. It takes forever! It started more so since I moved here last year. Basically he likes to chomp on the ball when he brings it to me and in the past I would say "drop it" or "aus" (he learn 2 commands for this) then he would chomp once more and release. I have always allowed the chomping once before release, seems to be an excited thing. Anyways, recently he won't release when I say "drop it" he just chomps chomps chomps. Then releases after a good bit. It's just getting frustrating and makes me not want to play with him when I have to battle to get him to drop his ball. he never used to be like this and maybe I aided in the behavior by not addressing it the first time.. but I need help.

I am also curious about how to get him to stop "digging." He doesn't DIG like you think. He is basically trying to play with his toys by putting the toy in between his paws and attempting to thrust it through his legs meanwhile "digging" all around the toy. He only does this when I am not outside with him or not playing with him.. so it's hard to catch him in the act. I only noticed it when I would look outside to check on him. It was funny at first, but then he started doing it more and more and more and so now there are hoesl all over the place. and I know he's not digging, just to dig a hole or to bury anything.. there is ALWAYS a toy in the center of his holes.

I NEEEED to find a self occupying toy for Titan. He is not entirely food motivated and only wants to fetch with any toy you give him. Every. Single. Toy.. becomes a fetch item in my household. because most of the time I don't mind throwing it for him or tugging with him. But sometimes.. like this week where I am really really sick and don't have the strength, I need him to be occupied. I have gotten him a couple "mind" toys like the cube with squishy balls it it, or the similar toy with squirrels in it.. but he looses interest and wants you to just throw it. It's what he lives for. But I need something that doesn't require me, to entertain him. Anyone have a fetch driven, non-food motivated dog and found a way to self entertain him?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You want to keep playing fetch fun, so most of us start using 2 (or more) balls so they drop the one they have and go after the other one.

As far as the digging goes, I think you are right he's not just digging a hole. It sounds like he's bored, full of energy, and since no one else will do it he's having to make up his own game and play with himself. So a quick fix is he is no longer allowed in the yard alone.

But this is only going to work while you solve the rest of the issue. The bored and full of energy dog. Are you in dog classes? ANY dog classes though it sounds like agility or flyball or something like that would be ideal to mentally and physically tire your dog out.

How many MILES of exercise is your dog getting, off leash, each week. A tire dog is a much quieter and well behaved dog that will settle and get those treats out of a self occupying toy.

aw:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You want to keep playing fetch fun, so most of us start using 2 (or more) balls so they drop the one they have and go after the other one.
> 
> As far as the digging goes, I think you are right he's not just digging a hole. It sounds like he's bored, full of energy, and since no one else will do it he's having to make up his own game and play with himself. So a quick fix is he is no longer allowed in the yard alone.
> 
> ...


Funny, that's what I have been doing.. the 2 or more ball thing. Lol so looks like that's just how it's going to be. Not a problem for me.. funny though.. if I don't start out with 2.. Titan will only fetch the one and pay no mind to the one I add in later... *sigh* smart dog. Lol.

As for the no longer being outside.. puts a damper on my plans to leave him out for a few hours while I'm at work. He is usually in the house for the entire day but recently I have been able to come home at lunch and have been leaving him out after I come home and it seems to be helping with his anxious pacing/pent up energy aroudn my house when I get home.

Typically, he gets run 4 miles a day. 2 in the morning with a dog park stop, 2 in the afternoon with a dog park stop. I'll admit, I have been slacking the last 2 weeks being very sick.. It's been about 20 or so minutes of constant fetch once a day since I got sick.. hopefully over it soon.. but on a regular day it's at least the 4 miles. and he is always exhausted when we get home. 

He is not in any classes, but we are in Search and Rescue and do training once a week. Once I find a decent place, I was thinking of taking him to agility. We did a small beginner's agility in the end of our obedience last year and he was SO good!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely do the two ball thing, it works. Also, have you tried just walking away? This is what I do when we're playing frisbee. He doesn't always return it, but if I walk away he's right there with it - he doesn't want the game to end, lol. 

Sorry that you're sick, I know it's hard to give our GSDs enough exercise when this happens. My puppy has learned to entertain himself with a toy or bone, because when he was getting very demanding (by barking at me non-stop) I gave him a time out in his crate. I only did this after I knew he'd had sufficient attention/exercise though, so I didn't feel too badly about it. He learned quickly, lol.

ETA: Ok, 2 balls doesn't always work...what about trading the ball for a very very very tasty treat? Is there something he does love?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> He is not in any classes, but we are in Search and Rescue and do training once a week. Once I find a decent place, I was thinking of taking him to agility. We did a small beginner's agility in the end of our obedience last year and he was SO good!


Some of our dogs are just a little bit smarter and a little bit more high energy so that means we have to step up our game to physically and mentally wear them out. Course I'd recommend agility, but if you have friends with dogs and plan events/socialization things that may be a big help.

Also, have you been able to work on any 'trick' training? I'm thinking that would also have a huge impact...

click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Whenever we are finished with any activity - IE trips, walks, car rides, fetch, tug, training - I send him off to his crate. Not necessarily to crate him up, but just so he gets the idea to "reset" or something. Comes in handy, when he likes to slump on the floor/horde the tug, "home!" or if he doesn't want to give up the frisbee, "home!" I will always treat him in his crate after these situations. Now he'll run from the car to his crate.

Maybe incorporate that into your routine. It'll be tougher when you are out and about fetching, but at that point, there are so many other distractions that he forgets about his fetch when I feign losing interest.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Two ball is a great one! You could also get a ball on a rope and as he brings it near you, hold the rope still, tell him "drop it" and as soon as he does, the game starts over (through it). The he will learn, the faster he drops it the faster the game starts again. I can demonstrtate when you're here next week. 

I like these. The leather is way nicer on your hands than rope/string. 
Fullgripgear | Toys & Balls


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

jeliya said:


> Whenever we are finished with any activity - IE trips, walks, car rides, fetch, tug, training - I send him off to his crate. Not necessarily to crate him up, but just so he gets the idea to "reset" or something. Comes in handy, when he likes to slump on the floor/horde the tug, "home!" or if he doesn't want to give up the frisbee, "home!" I will always treat him in his crate after these situations. Now he'll run from the car to his crate.
> 
> Maybe incorporate that into your routine. It'll be tougher when you are out and about fetching, but at that point, there are so many other distractions that he forgets about his fetch when I feign losing interest.


Haha! well I assure you.. he never gets distracted when playing fetch. Something I love and hate. If there is a ball or toy in my hands.. he's all mine and nothing in the world can distract him. 



mycobraracr said:


> Two ball is a great one! You could also get a ball on a rope and as he brings it near you, hold the rope still, tell him "drop it" and as soon as he does, the game starts over (through it). The he will learn, the faster he drops it the faster the game starts again. I can demonstrtate when you're here next week.
> 
> I like these. The leather is way nicer on your hands than rope/string.
> Fullgripgear | Toys & Balls


I can't use these  not for play at least. Those are similar to his SAR reward and I can't have the same type of toy for play.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Some of our dogs are just a little bit smarter and a little bit more high energy so that means we have to step up our game to physically and mentally wear them out. Course I'd recommend agility, but if you have friends with dogs and plan events/socialization things that may be a big help.
> 
> Also, have you been able to work on any 'trick' training? I'm thinking that would also have a huge impact...
> 
> click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html


Hmmm. that is interesting. I always wish I could teach him some cool things.. just never know where to start! LOL they do offer a tricks class too... hmm...


----------

